# Hummingbird Feeder



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a video of a hummingbird feeder that I made recently. This was a quick and easy one to make. Check out my video below or go to www.woodlogger.com to see more pics on how I made this.








.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Sure would like to see you use a fence and/or clamp your work on the drill press. If the bit gets stuck or grabs the work, it can be nasty for your fingers. Hand holding smaller work on the drill press is a common cause of injury.


----------

